# My New Doelings!



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I finally traded my Boer buck for 3 doelings!!!! :stars: Meet Desiree, Seneca and Toska! What do you think, (their rump is not nearly as steep as the pics make them look) I was hoping for more color, and horns, I hate dehorned goats, but I'm happy with them, at least Desiree has horns! I may or may not keep the other two, I'll decide that after I breed them at least once, there so sweet, little bottle babies! They NEEEEED a lot of food, tiny, copper def, bags of bones, I hope they turn out well.
I don't know why Seneca's pic is so small, oh, the big belly is from diner, I don't think they ever had food out all the time.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats! They look healthy to me! Maybe they look thinner and more deficient in person. I hope they turn out nice for you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

The pic is deceiving :blue: They are the same age as my boer kids, but half the weight, I am a small girl, but I can still wrap two fingers all the way around their necks.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! Love the ears!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you! There so friendly, and first time ever tied, they behaved perfectly, even bracing! I don't show, but I like them to pose for pics!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Look like good girls to me. I like the first one the best. I think you did good on your trade  congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are pretty girls, how old are they? Love those long ears! I'm sure you will get them up to your standards in no time  They look very sweet ♥


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Desiree is my fav two!!! They are about 3 months old, 25 lbs, they should catch up, Miz Minty, my Alpine/Kiko was much worse, 25 lbs at a year :shocked: she now weighs 120 lbs! I guess my kids are just huge at 3 months 45-50 lbs! :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a 3 month old about that size too. We can do progress reports together  I guess they do look bigger In the picture but like you said they will catch up and they are like my xena and worth the wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------

